# where does the poop come out from?



## kyjm37 (Feb 16, 2008)

sorry if it was a weird question

when I had no idea about betta fish my friend told me that if a mirror was shown to them they flare up and stuff so I tried.

and well, maybe Violet(yeah it's a girl's name but he's a boy) was too excited..

he... I think pooped out of his gills...

maybe somewhere under/around that part..

I was really surprised but...

is that how they poop...?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Fish poop out of a point on their bellies near their tail. However, food can, and does, come out of gills from time to time. You probably just saw some of his dinner popping out of his gills! Also, flaring can be stressful to bettas, so I wouldn't try the mirror thing again. While one flare is certainly not dangerous, stress and exhaustion happens from flaring, so there's no need to keep doing it.


----------



## kyjm37 (Feb 16, 2008)

*mmhmm!*

yeah I did a ton of research on betta fish so I know better now.

when I asked ppl around me about fish's poops they always looked at me weird so thanx for helping me


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Hehe, well, no problem. When you're in charge of an ecosystem you've got to know about everything, even your bettas pooping habits!


----------

